# Goodbye Little Alice :-(



## Tuckerbunnies (Feb 19, 2015)

Alice ( Daddy's little Baba girl) 5/7/13 to 18/2/15 

On Wednesday 18th February 2015 we had to say goodbye to Alice ( Daddy's Baba girl) she went for a scan this morning and she had a tumour which was pressing on her bladder ,
her bladder was full and her kidneys were swollen and due to the position of the tumour they couldn't remove it so we had to say goodbye to her.
Alice came to live with us in January 2014 after we saw an advert for a rabbit and the place on the photo was so filthy and the hutch was disgusting, when Mike
got there it was a back street breeder and she had 3 netherland dwarf's and a 10 week old baby in a hamster cage. Mike came away with them all and we went
on to report the place to the RSPCA. Alice was one of the Netherland Dwarfs Mike brought home. 
For the short time we have had her she has had all the things she didn't have before and ample love. Mike would cuddle her every day and she would snuggle in 
his coat which became Alice's cuddle coat. We are devastated but Mike is heartbroken as he's lost his little baba girl that cuddled up in the cuddle coat.
Hope you are cuddled and loved at the Bridge little one go find wee Fudge and Pepsi sweetheart and remember....... we love you to the moon and back.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 19, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. No amount of time is ever enough. We lost our giant snuggle bun a couple of weeks ago and still just devastated. Rest in peace little girl and binky free, you are loved and greatly missed.:bunnyangel2:


----------



## pani (Feb 20, 2015)

What a striking little face she had. I'm sorry for your loss. Binky free, Alice. ray:


----------



## Azerane (Feb 20, 2015)

Aww, I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky free, Alice.


----------



## Tuckerbunnies (Feb 20, 2015)

Nancy McClelland said:


> So sorry for your loss. No amount of time is ever enough. We lost our giant snuggle bun a couple of weeks ago and still just devastated. Rest in peace little girl and binky free, you are loved and greatly missed.:bunnyangel2:


Aww I'm so sorry you lost your snuggle bun to :hug1


----------

